# Exhibit at Soka University's Inaugural BluePort Jazz Festival.The Magic Bus Will



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Whitledge Designs is gratified to announce that its nationally-acclaimed “Magic Audio Bus” will be on exhibit for audition at Soka University’s inaugural BluePort Jazz Festival 2011. The 3-day festival features legendary and award-winning musicians from Brazil, Hungary, Israel and both U.S. coasts performing in the university’s newly completed, acoustically glorious Performing Arts Center. The festival takes place Friday through Sunday: October 28, 29, and 30 on its stunning Aliso Viejo campus.

_* Friday, October 28, 2011_

7:30 p.m. The Geoffrey Keezer - Peter Sprague Quartet:
Keezer, piano; Sprague, guitar; Duncan Moore, drums; and Darek Oles, bass. 

9:00 p.m. Grammy Nominated TRIO DA PAZ from Brazil & New York:
Maucha Adnet, vocals; Romero Lubambo, guitar; Nilson Matta, bass; and Duduka Da Fonseca, percussion.

_* Saturday afternoon, October 29, 2011_

3:00 p.m. Bass playing legend Bert Turetzsky joins guitarist-vocalist Chuck Perrin in a Dynamic Duo featuring their unique creation, "Mingus Live In The Underworld.”

3:45 p.m. Internationally-praised vocalist Tierney Sutton (Telarc recording artist) appears with former David Bowie pianist Mike Garson.

5:30 p.m. KPBS Videographer Clint Burkett’s powerful video tribute to blues legend STEVE WHITE.

_* Saturday evening, October 29, 2011_

7:30 p.m. Charles McPherson Quintet, featuring Gilbert Castellanos:
McPherson, alto saxophone (former Charles Mingus band mate and jazz star of Clint Eastwood’s movie BIRD); Castellanos, trumpet; Jeff Littleton, bass; Randy Porter, piano; and Kevin Kanner, drums.

9:00 p.m. TRIO DA PAZ PLUS (inspired by Antonio Carlos Jobim) 
Rising jazz all-star, Anat Cohen, clarinet & tenor sax (from New York and Israel); Romero Lubambo, guitar; Nilson Matta, bass; Duduka Da Fonseca, drums.

_* Sunday, October 30, 2011 _

3:00 p.m. The Ron Eschete Trio:
Eschete, seven string guitar; Todd Johnson, six string bass guitar; the legendary Ramon Banda, percussion drum sets.

4:15 p.m. The Mike Garson/Kornel Fekete-Kovacs Sextet: 
Featuring international composing and flugelhorn legend, Kornel Fekete-Kovacs from Budapest; Mike Garson, piano; Lori Bell, flute, Bob Magnusson, bass; Duncan Moore, drums; & special vocal guest, Tierney Sutton !

For tickets, email [email protected] or call 949.480.4ART (4278). Come early and enjoy dinner at the Soka Bistro, which opens at 5:30 p.m. $10.50 for an “all you can eat” international buffet catered by Bon Appetit. 

Soka University’s breathtaking campus is located at 1 University Drive, Aliso Viejo, CA 92656.

The extraordinary “Magic Bus” -- a mobile audio system without rival and a rolling shrine to jazz and its artists -- is proudly sponsored by BluePort Jazz. Throughout the weekend it will audition revelatory BluePort Jazz recordings. This remarkable sonic experience is free to all festival attendees, thanks to the generous support of BluePort Jazz and all of Whitledge Designs’ sponsors!

Jon Whitledge’s truly “Magic” Bus is the only audio system in the world extensively autographed by Grammy award winning, all-star and just drop dead famous musicians of every sort. It has accumulated more than 200 autographs ongoing. 

Its ultra-high-rez audio system, installed in a Mercedes Sprinter van, was designed purely for sound quality. Its nine Dynaudio loudspeaker transducers are powered by 4,620 Watts! The system is fully active and entirely controlled by 96 kHz - 24 bit digital signal processing. The computer-optimized interior features fifty-four acoustical panels, suede-covered headliners, acoustically calibrated valances, draperies and carpets. The total weight of the audio system, its manufactured infrastructure plus acoustic treatments, exceeds 3,100 pounds. 

The Magic Bus is the brainchild of scientist/engineer, Jon Whitledge. Its creation consumed 6 1/2 years in design and building. Whitledge Designs invites you to celebrate jazz at its finest @ SOKA, atop Orange County, just above and behind Laguna Beach and within easy access of I-5 or Toll Road SR-73 near the I-405 freeway !

Warmest regards,
SOKA UNIVERSITY and
Jon Whitledge
858.395.3423
[email protected]


----------

